
Teaching and Learning with Jupyter (A book by Jupyter for Education) - westurner
https://jupyter4edu.github.io/jupyter-edu-book/
======
dsblank
Still under heavy development, but already useful. Add we accept Pull Requests
to add items or fix issues. Join us!

~~~
ontouchstart
A small suggestion.

Since Jupyter Notebook can be used for both programming and documentation, why
don't you use Jupyter Notebook itself as the source of your document?

It is actually very easy to setup a Jupyter Notebook driven .ipynb -> .html
publishing pipeline with github + a local Jupyter instance

Here is a toy example (for my own github page)

[https://ontouchstart.github.io/](https://ontouchstart.github.io/)

[https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io](https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io)

The convert script is here (also a Jupyter Notebook)

[https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io/blob/master/convert.ipynb)

You got the ideas.

~~~
ontouchstart
BTW, to make the system fully replicable, I use docker for the local Jupyter
instance, which can be launched via the Makefile

[https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io/blob/master/Makefile)

Here is the custom Dockerfile:

[https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/ontouchstart/ontouchstart.github.io/blob/conda/Dockerfile)

